# KBG Jersey Shore



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Kentucky Bluegrass was fertlized, and spot sprayed today.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That edging looks straight. Awesome!


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Looks good!

Did Snookie help? Just kidding, I was finishing grad school when "Jersey Shore" started...


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Looks good! Feed it some OceanGro monthly.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

probasestealer said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Did Snookie help? Just kidding, I was finishing grad school when "Jersey Shore" started...


LMAO Snookie... Quick story... I remeber when the Jersey Shore was on the air. My friends, and I were driking on the beach, one weekend, or should I say, every weekend... Sorryt I digressed...We see a bunch of news helicopters flying over head. I say, wow, I wonder if theres a big shark in the water again. My friend said, I bet Snookie got arrested....


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> Looks good! Feed it some OceanGro monthly.


Yes sir :thumbup: biomass


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

g-man said:


> That edging looks straight. Awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Anthony Drexler said:


> probasestealer said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good!
> ...


Haha. Oh MTV. I remember when they played music..


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

We had a lot of rain in Jersey, and my KBG is greening up nicely.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Picture of KBG today June 4, 2018


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's looking great.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

g-man said:


> That's looking great.


Thanks g-man


----------

